# Canon 20D is coming!



## doxx (Aug 22, 2004)

8.2 MP with 1.6 mag factor, it seems I sold my 10D at the right time :roll: 

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/canoneos20d/


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 22, 2004)

that's great, and the specification seems very  very attractive but... I'm afraid about my wallet now  ehhh...


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2004)

Sweet! We need a 2nd camera and were going to buy another 10D, so maybe we can get one really cheap or bite the bullet and get this one. At least it's cheaper than the 1D!


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 22, 2004)

to bad they could'nt have gotten rid of the 1.6 mag.  I would have bought it asap if they had.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 22, 2004)

wheres the price?


md


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 22, 2004)

1.6?


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 22, 2004)

Mmmmmm


----------



## Corry (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, where's the price?


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm guessing it'll be a bit more than the 10D is currently going for.  My bet is around $1700 body-only.  Maybe $1500.


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2004)

One site I saw showed estimated $1300 body only. Bummer is that the battery grip has changed so I can't use the one from the 10D. External flash is compatible though. The mag factor is nice for closeups, bad for my 20mm lens!


----------



## Walt (Aug 22, 2004)

$1999.00 20D body at www.cameracanada.com
http://www.cameracanada.com/eNet-cart/product.asp?pid=20D&type=1


----------



## talonop (Aug 22, 2004)

Another pretty good preview- http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/20d-part1.shtml.

I am beginning to regret switching to Nikon. Wonder what the next advanced amateur nikon digicam is going to be..


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 22, 2004)

you guys are crazy for spending that much on a camera...i picked the wrong hobby...this crap is too expensive!!  



md


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> you guys are crazy for spending that much on a camera...i picked the wrong hobby...this crap is too expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> md



That's why we went into business, to fund our hobby  One wedding would take care of the 20D's pricetag for you.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> One wedding would take care of the 20D's pricetag for you.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 22, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went through a wedding, my own, that was quite enough

md


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> you guys are crazy for spending that much on a camera...i picked the wrong hobby...this crap is too expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> md



lol, i am insane then. money is a small price to pay for doing something you really love :heart: i can barely pay rent as is


----------



## Walt (Aug 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> you guys are crazy for spending that much on a camera...i picked the wrong hobby...this crap is too expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> md


Yup, think I'll be sticking with my cameras (film) for some time yet. Good investment for a pro but unfortunatly I can't justify it.


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 22, 2004)

lol, no need for justifcation for me (though me bank account will disagree vehemently!) This lil' baby is selling for $1,599.95 USD on Adorama!

http://www.adorama.com/ICA20DK.html?searchinfo=20d&item_no=3


----------



## Alison (Aug 22, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point. Other people's are much more fun, and lucrative at that.


----------



## steve817 (Aug 22, 2004)

The story of my life. I just bought a 10D


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 22, 2004)

That's just a major pisser that it doesn't take the same battery grip as the 300D.  That's a $129 reason for me to not upgrade.  :?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 22, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> That's just a major pisser that it doesn't take the same battery grip as the 300D.  That's a $129 reason for me to not upgrade.  :?



Get used to it.  Almost immediate obsolesence is a wonderful thing if you are on the sales end.  Digital is going to make Canon and Nikon more money than they ever could have dreamed of with film cameras.  

A lot of folks recommend picking a body based on a lens system when buying a digital camera so that they can upgrade the body, and use the same lenses, but I wonder if this is a good idea?  5 years from now the latest, greatest sensors may be so different (for instance very powerful, and very small) that it requires a completely different kind of lens.  

The days of buying a new camera/lens system, and being able to "upgrade" to the latest image capturing technology by spending $6 at your local pro lab are almost gone.  I use my 47 year old Rolleiflex for personal and professional work almost everyday, and there are plenty of others doing it too; will anyone be saying the same in 50 years for the cameras built today (film & digital)?  

My prediction for 2005:  proprietary camera straps and bags   

Edit:  alright, I have to admit something, Rollei actually *did* introduce a proprietary camera strap system     , but then again I was able to get around it with two 5 cent "S" hooks from the local hardware store.  Unlikely you will find such a convenient fix for the battery pack.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have to start my own business...


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but as with film, most upgrades are really just bells and whistles.  Sure, I'd love the newest tech of the D20, but I can shoot professional-level stuff with my "measley" 300D.  By the time I'd really _need_ to upgrade, I can pass off the 300D to my daughter (who will be born in December).


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 23, 2004)

Just lamenting that they've got us over a barrel.  If I want the latest, state of the art image quality I'll have to spend $2000 for the new DSLR (+$150 for the new batt pack, and how much will the new optimized lenses cost?  etc...), rather than $8 on a roll of new pro film.

I'll get used to it, and it will just be a business expense.  And if I shoot enough photos upgrading to a new DSLR system every 2 years will probably be cheaper than all the film costs I'd go through in the same time.  But will I ever be as attached to my latest, plastic, wonder-tech camera like I am to my Rollei?  :love:   Or even my K-1000?  And will that affect my photos?

Who knows, my Dad is still using my old Kodak DC-25, and that's a digital camera that's about as old as they get      He says he loves it    uke-rig:


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

Isn't hasselblad or somebody coming out (or already has out) a MF camera where you can just lock on either a film or digital 'cartridge' sort of thing?  That might be the way to go eventually...


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 23, 2004)

You can get digital backs for some MF cameras.  They are running $10,000+ !!!  I sure would love it if someday I could get a digital sensor put in an old MF folder body; that would be a blast!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 23, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Digital is going to make Canon and Nikon more money than they ever could have dreamed of with film cameras.



True.

This could be the time to buy some of their shares!


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> You can get digital backs for some MF cameras.  They are running $10,000+ !!!  I sure would love it if someday I could get a digital sensor put in an old MF folder body; that would be a blast!



They're also in the 13MP range,if I'm not mistaken (hence the super doooooper sticker shock).


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2004)

Actually, I think there is a 22MP sensor avaliable for Mamiya.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

Jeez, those would be some whopping big file sizes!


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 23, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Jeez, those would be some whopping big file sizes!


 Yeah, there is no card media reader since the file sizes are so big.  They need to be connected to a laptop to save the file.  Not very good for use in the field.  File sizes are >500megs each.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 23, 2004)

Its a bummer that the new EF-S lenses will fit on the 20D and 300D but not the 10D


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

I never understood all the different designations CAnon uses for their lenses.  :|  I know the IS are the image stabilizers...


----------



## doxx (Aug 23, 2004)

L lenses are the pro lenses
USM is UltraSonicMotor
EF-S are cheap-o consumer lenses


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Doxx!  Canon should put that info on their website or something!  heh

I've gotten pretty good results with my EF-S kit lens from the 300D.  On wide shots though there's definite loss of clarity towards the edges of the frame.

It's really noticeable in this shot...


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 23, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Canon should put that info on their website or something!  heh



Yeah, they should have the cojones to quote Doxx   :twisted: 



> EF-S are cheap-o consumer lenses


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 23, 2004)

20D is just  a downsized EOS Mark II, no big deal

Some MF digital back are coming with build in wireless network card now


----------



## doxx (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yeah, they should have the cojones to quote Doxx



I should be marketing director of Canon  :roll:


----------



## absolut (Aug 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Its a bummer that the new EF-S lenses will fit on the 20D and 300D but not the 10D



With the kit EF-S 18-55mm it was possible to fit them to a 10d after sawing off the end of the lenses. Maybe it would be also possible to do same with two recently introduced EF-S lenses? Well 10-22mm seems to be very tempting.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2004)

absolut said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive been told if you try it you can smash the mirror :-? So smash the mirror or saw a lens?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Aug 24, 2004)

Now I'm in a dilema, I've been waiting to get a 10D and now that the money is going to be available the 20D comes out. Should I get the 20D or wait a little more for the prices of the 10D's to drop (at least in the used market) and get a 10D and a lense or something along those lines.

Descisions Descisions... :LOL:


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2004)

Werent you the one that said waiting for newest camera to come out does 2 things, makes you wait and spend more money 


Sorry, couldnt resist :LOL:


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2004)

I might try to pick up a used 10D once they start hitting the market.  I forget, does the 10D still have the plastic body?


----------



## absolut (Aug 24, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> I might try to pick up a used 10D once they start hitting the market.  I forget, does the 10D still have the plastic body?



no it does not have a plastic body.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 24, 2004)

Good deal.  That's one of the few drawbacks to my 300D.  It's solid, but still has a bit of a plastic feel to it.  If I can snatch a 10D for cheap, I might go that route at some point.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 26, 2004)

So...when the 20D comes out, I assume the base price of the 10D will come down, huh?  Any educated guesses as to what it'll drop to?


----------



## doxx (Aug 27, 2004)

last price for the 10D is around $1,300. The 20D will go for $1,500,
my best guess would be $1,300 to $1,400 street.
The 10D will drop another $100 to $150 and that's about it...

To save a few mor bucks - watch the refurb & used market - many
people will jump on the 20D. photovillage (great dealer!) in NYC had the
10D refurbed for $999


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 28, 2004)

Heard there is a B&W mode.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Aug 28, 2004)

When I was working at the camera store I was under the impression that the 10d would be discontinued.


----------



## Sharkbait (Aug 29, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> When I was working at the camera store I was under the impression that the 10d would be discontinued.



Yup; I just talked to some folks at Roberts' Camera in Indy over the weekend, and the 10d already has been discontinued.


----------

